

Energy vs. Real GDP per Capita - api
http://i.imgur.com/MBpVFhe.png

======
baristaGeek
There should be a curve that shows inflation, otherwise that GDP curve is not
as informative as it should be. Or is it adjusted with inflation rates (which
by looking at the shape of the curve, is not probable).

Assuming that GDP per capita is growing faster than inflation, meaning we are
actually more prosper and have more purchasing power; it's interesting that
since the 1970s we are producing more and more efficiently, which would be
something uncoherent considering the fact that we have had various energy
crises around the world since that date though.

------
api
... or "the most optimistic graph in the universe" (IMHO).

